# snail stocking question



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

I want to get another betta but i dont have room for another tank. I have a 10 gallon with three bettas, and a 5.5 with a betta and snail.
would two bettas and a snail be too much for my 5.5?
or should i put my snail in my 10 gallon with three bettas? is that pushing it? if both of these would be pushing my stocking limits 

thanks for the help 
BTW both of my tanks are cycled, heated, filtered, and all that good stuff.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Stocking size, the bettas and snail can go in either tank. However, beware of betta aggression. A 5 gallon tank doesn't leave a lot of room to escape if the other betta is mean. You might look into a tank divider - plastic with clips on the side and a perforated sheet of plastic to divide the tank. One fish on either side of the divider. Available at most fish stores, or order online.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

its a divided tank. sorry i always forget to say that. i would never house male bettas together.

my snail is about twice the size of a quarter so he is a pretty big boy. i know snails are messy. just not sure if my 5.5 can handle another betta with the current betta and a snail in there. i have had two bettas and a snail in there fine before...
i am just parinoid about things like this i guess. tehe!


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Maybe do water changes a little more often - also use a (clean/new!) turkey baster to suck up droppings in between changes. 

That is a big snail!


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

oh? i think he is small compared to the ones in my pond. they are as big as my fist!


----------

